# DIY Recipes (Something Milky)



## NeXuS

Hey Guys, 


What type of Juice can i DIY that will taste Similar to NCV's Milked?



Thanks


----------



## Eequinox

NeXuS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> What type of Juice can i DIY that will taste Similar to NCV's Milked?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


doubt you will get a response considering that NCV is a contributing vendor here no vendor likes the idea of thier stuff being cloned how about you get some diy goodies and try creating something similar to your own taste

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeXuS

Thanks, i bought some concentrates, will try get something nice out of them. Any good recipes you know of i must try?


----------



## Matt

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=milk&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

Enjoy your DIY.
I dont get why we couldnt point you in the right direction flavour profile wise just because its a local juice. Isnt that how we all started with DIY?
But unfortunately i haven't tried milked yet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA

He DID say 'similar' not clone. Unfortunately I haven't tried Milked either. I have tried StrawB and I'd say a strawberry and vanilla ice cream would be similar. Some like the Mustard Milk recipe at 6% TFA Strawberry and 8% TFA Vanilla bean ice cream. I prefer it with TFA Ripe Strawberry. Check out the Calling all diy'ers thread. Quite a few recipes shared there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NeXuS

Awesome guys. Thanks for all the info.. I will definitely try that Pirates Milk. 

@Viper_SA you need to seriously try that milked very good bought a bottle 
at vapecon. 

@Matt Thanks for the link, i will have a look at them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

@Achmat89 thanks for the Pirate's Milk dude, it taste almost the same as Milked IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Achmat89 said:


> View attachment 39401
> View attachment 39402



Hey there Achmat89 what site\app is this ? Nice and clean unlike others i have seen!

PS Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Michael the Vapor

99juices.com @CloudmanJHB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian

Does anyone have a good/great cotton candy recipe?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Michael Hockey said:


> 99juices.com @CloudmanJHB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks so much Michael !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

Michael Hockey said:


> @Achmat89 thanks for the Pirate's Milk dude, it taste almost the same as Milked IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What was the steep time on the recipe. Is there anything to change or is it perfect as is? 
Thinking of mixing up some tonight, but I got tfa dairy milk and not malted milk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor

@Zahz I'm in now way an expert, so I wouldn't be able to tell you if dairy milk would work instead of Malted milk. And steeping...mine was very vapeable straight away, but I would say after a week it got really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz

Thanks @Michael Hockey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

This is the only juice I vape these days. I make 500ml at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> This is the only juice I vape these days. I make 500ml at a time.
> View attachment 47315


Ah, my long lost best friend. So good to hear from you again. That looks like a great recipe (nogal with grams too), but I am still resisting the DIY urge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Ah, my long lost best friend. So good to hear from you again. That looks like a great recipe (nogal with grams too), but I am still resisting the DIY urge.


Hi @Andre . Hope you are doing well. I feel like I'm in another universe. The vaping thing is so huge and so much new stuff and juices! It's going to take me a while just to have a look around. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

NeXuS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> What type of Juice can i DIY that will taste Similar to NCV's Milked?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ola.

This is my recipe for a milky juice, IMO it tastes great.

3% Bavarian cream
5% Malted Milk
4% Peanut Butter (yes, peanut butter)

I can't tell you how another "milk" would behave in here.

Side note 1: The peanut butter smells like a wet dog, so the juice ain't gonna smell great to start off with. You have to let it steep for at least 10 days (first day open).

I'm vaping this bad boy as we speak... Yummy

Side note 2: If anyone else out there feels adventurous enough to give this a shot, please pm me with your take on it. At this stage it sits well with my focus group (consisting of 3 people, one being myself  )

Cheers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

theyettie said:


> Ola.
> 
> This is my recipe for a milky juice, IMO it tastes great.
> 
> 3% Bavarian cream
> 5% Malted Milk
> 4% Peanut Butter (yes, peanut butter)
> 
> I can't tell you how another "milk" would behave in here.
> 
> Side note 1: The peanut butter smells like a wet dog, so the juice ain't gonna smell great to start off with. You have to let it steep for at least 10 days (first day open).
> 
> I'm vaping this bad boy as we speak... Yummy
> 
> Side note 2: If anyone else out there feels adventurous enough to give this a shot, please pm me with your take on it. At this stage it sits well with my focus group (consisting of 3 people, one being myself  )
> 
> Cheers!!


Going to mix that up tonight! Remind me to review it, my mind wonders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Stosta said:


> Going to mix that up tonight! Remind me to review it, my mind wonders!




Alo.

What did you think of this juice? It became sucky to me. I now crave sourish fruity juices. Crazy how your taste changes. Shows you what humans do when we get choices. When I smoked, all the smokes tasted the same and I never wanted another "taste". Now I want a new taste every fortnight... Curious species we are...


----------



## NaZa05

theyettie said:


> Ola.
> 
> This is my recipe for a milky juice, IMO it tastes great.
> 
> 3% Bavarian cream
> 5% Malted Milk
> 4% Peanut Butter (yes, peanut butter)
> 
> I can't tell you how another "milk" would behave in here.
> 
> Side note 1: The peanut butter smells like a wet dog, so the juice ain't gonna smell great to start off with. You have to let it steep for at least 10 days (first day open).
> 
> I'm vaping this bad boy as we speak... Yummy
> 
> Side note 2: If anyone else out there feels adventurous enough to give this a shot, please pm me with your take on it. At this stage it sits well with my focus group (consisting of 3 people, one being myself  )
> 
> Cheers!!



I have all these ingredients I will mix some up this weekend while I'm playing around and learning how to mix juice. This one seems simple enough.
Is your mix 50/50 or can I mix it 70/30? VG/PG


----------



## theyettie

NaZa05 said:


> I have all these ingredients I will mix some up this weekend while I'm playing around and learning how to mix juice. This one seems simple enough.
> Is your mix 50/50 or can I mix it 70/30? VG/PG



I also mix 70/30...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

theyettie said:


> I also mix 70/30...



Cool will give it a bash. Thinking of adding to your recipe as well in a separate mix.


----------



## theyettie

NaZa05 said:


> Cool will give it a bash. Thinking of adding to your recipe as well in a separate mix.



Tell me what you add and if it betters my recipe, maybe we sort @NeXuS out with this too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Made this looper about a week ago, smells very nice. Another week of steeping and it should be good to go


----------



## NaZa05

theyettie said:


> Tell me what you add and if it betters my recipe, maybe we sort @NeXuS out with this too...



Will do bud. I'm still new to all of this so have some ideas of things I like that I think will work in this this mix. Hopefully it turns out the way I'm thinking then I'll share it. Waiting 10 days might be my problem lol I'm very impatient although might be a good thing because while that is steeping I can start on the other things I want to mix when the rest of my ingredients get delivered


----------

